

YC-Local? - uuilly

There seems to be a yearning on yc for people to find e/o or just talk to people near them. Why not have local channels for meetups etc? Could be in the form of sub-forums or you could submit a link as local and only those who subscribe to a region in their prefs would see it. Not very creative but I've only slept an hour. Let's hear you ideas. I know the demand is there. 
======
dottertrotter
if you want to see others in your area look at <http://hackrtrackr.com>

